# FFI Contracting Services Inc



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Received a phone call today from this company http://www.ffi1.com/ out of Fort Myers FL.

Its owned by a Annalisa Xioutas - http://worldwideprofile.com/Members/FL/Annalisa-Xioutas-1602091.html

I've done as much research as I can, but I can't find any reviews about the company. Just fluff pieces they have on the internet.

The fact that they aren't listed on ripoff.com is good, but there aren't any reviews on them, good or bad.

Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Must be the 12,540th regional to open. Bet ya sub of a sub of a sub.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

From the information I've seen, on the net, they don't do property preservation. Only rehab. And the job they are asking us to look at is a rehab. Everything from painting to carpets. It looks like a turn-key project. They want us to make the property saleable. Switch plates, appliances, sheetrock repair, anything and everything that needs to be fixed. They are asking us to submit our bid for the repairs. I haven't seen the property (and they say they haven't either), but it's a condo on the beach.

Which is consistant with the info I've read. They target high end properties.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Don't do it...you want wait 45 days.. Oh wait you probably do already.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Another one from Florida! Man did I surely miss the boat years ago, I could be swimming in dough, screwing contractors over, and living on a golf course year around.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Florida? Condo? Beach? Put in your bid that you will live On Site during rehab. If on a nice beach I will rent for 1 week.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*If you can't wait 45 days,*



ALS9386 said:


> Don't do it...you want wait 45 days.. Oh wait you probably do already.



You probably should just go get a job.


----------

